# Best bit of kit ?



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

You guys over there seem to have every bit of taping kit I've ever seen. What I'd like to know is what tool were you most sceptical about adding to your tool kit ?. What tool did you see and thought that'll never work, but after seeing and trying out went and bought it.
Or what is the best idea you've had for a new taping " wonder tool ", the tool that's going to make you a fortune ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The words drywall and fortune don't belong in the same paragraph let alone sentence . As far as tools go I was skeptical about the homax banjo but I bought it and it worked very well. Once you get in a groove with it you can move very quickly.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> You guys over there seem to have every bit of taping kit I've ever seen. What I'd like to know is what tool were you most sceptical about adding to your tool kit ?. What tool did you see and thought that'll never work, but after seeing and trying out went and bought it.
> Or what is the best idea you've had for a new taping " wonder tool ", the tool that's going to make you a fortune ?


 Search wash day!u will find all my tools on there!!!
They all make money in a way!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I spent a small fortune on angleheads, Now I only use a 2.5, The rest are parked up, Just 3.5 flusher the last coat buck style and your all good.

Bazookas arnt getting much use now either, I want hotmud for taping so homax sorts that, Tube and mud head can load mud for corners, Put in tape then roll, I would still reach for zooka in some jobs though, It all depends on what jobs you get.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> The words drywall and fortune don't belong in the same paragraph let alone sentence .


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

for me I was not into nail spotter, finally bought only the small one so I could hand sweep over


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Not quite got the hang of posting photos.

But here one I made earlier , I had an old 7" box that I cut down & chopped a handle down to make it easier to use. A home made utility box!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just cant get a grip on it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> You guys over there seem to have every bit of taping kit I've ever seen. What I'd like to know is what tool were you most sceptical about adding to your tool kit ?. What tool did you see and thought that'll never work, but after seeing and trying out went and bought it.
> Or what is the best idea you've had for a new taping " wonder tool ", the tool that's going to make you a fortune ?


tp and a bucket


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> View attachment 9423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool 

should get Gaz to flash you a photo of his sander, some say other rival companies learned from Gaz, not sure how true that is


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Search wash day!u will find all my tools on there!!!
> They all make money in a way!:blink:


that's a lot of tools!!! that's why they call you vanman:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

He who dies with the most tools wins.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

he who gets rid of his tools before he dies wins

my greatest fear is that when I die my wife sells my taping tools for what she thinks I have into them.......


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> he who gets rid of his tools before he dies wins
> 
> my greatest fear is that when I die my wife sells my taping tools for what she thinks I have into them.......


 or she will get mad looking up what the tools are worth " he spent all are money on tools!" ...and then sell them on ebay and take the kids to Disney world.


----------

